# Pickin The Pickers



## CaboWabo (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the American Pickers show so I went to their Antique Archeology store in Nashville,Tn


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 4, 2014)

Pretty cool picture. I like photos like this. Only advice I would suggest would be to try to remove some of that blue light highlights on the leather sofa. Its strong and my eye keeps going to that spot....and pump in a little red and yellow...something like this..Over all interesting textures..


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank Vip for the suggestion I will try that idea on my next ones from the store


----------



## weags77 (Jan 6, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Pretty cool picture. I like photos like this. Only advice I would suggest would be to try to remove some of that blue light highlights on the leather sofa. Its strong and my eye keeps going to that spot....and pump in a little red and yellow...something like this..Over all interesting textures..
> 
> http://s83.photobucket.com/user/q45t07/media/11746500903_c8c41866f3_c_zps1c4c91c7.jpg.html



Cool photo. Like the edit better and personally would pump up the yellow or just reds at least a bit more. Looks like an interesting place to  photograph.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 6, 2014)

Another vote for vip's edit. Man, that place would be awesome to dig through with a macro lens at hand!


----------



## weags77 (Jan 6, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Another vote for vip's edit. Man, that place would be awesome to dig through with a macro lens at hand!



It sure would !! You just don't see textures and shapes like that in today's "plasticky world of stuff".


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I to think vip edit is better I wish i was better with photoshop I have been watching and reading and asking questions hopefully I will get better , can any one tell me just how you pump more yellows and reds in , by the color adjustment sliders ?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Another vote for vip's edit. Man, that place would be awesome to dig through with a big truck out front!



FTFY


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 6, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> Yes I to think vip edit is better I wish i was better with photoshop I have been watching and reading and asking questions hopefully I will get better , can any one tell me just how you pump more yellows and reds in , by the color adjustment sliders ?



There are a few ways to do this. In your layer window look select the layer you want to adjust and look at the bottom there should be a little half black half white circle. You can click that and select selective color. This will pop open a window that then you can select the colors you would like to adjust, Play with the sliders to your desire. 

another way is you can do the same step but now click HUE/Saturation and now you can do the same. 

These two methods are almost the same but there are differences if. If you want to pump color out the hue/saturation does a great job because there is a little more control there. 

I use both all the time!


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for your help as always VIP you advice has helped me get better


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 6, 2014)

weags77 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool picture. I like photos like this. Only advice I would suggest would be to try to remove some of that blue light highlights on the leather sofa. Its strong and my eye keeps going to that spot....and pump in a little red and yellow...something like this..Over all interesting textures..
> ...




I'm not sure yellow or red is actually allowed in Tennessee.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 6, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> Thank you for your help as always VIP you advice has helped me get better




hey man no problem!


----------

